# Shadow had a bath!



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Not easy to keep clean in NY!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice! I'll bring mine over .


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Get in line!


----------

